# Gassy Golden



## kdskaggs (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, everyone!

I have a three-year old, neutered male Golden. He is currently eating Wellness White Fish and Potato dry food and has been for several months. Previous to that, he ate Royal Canin Golden Retriever dry food. He has been "burpy" for quite some time, but it is increasing in frequency. His burps are quite loud and occur for about an hour or so after eating. I gave him some simethicone with one meal, which made him pass horrible gas -- of course just prior to a class we were going into. I began Forti-Flora today. Are there any other recommendations? How about a food change? He is beginning work as a therapy dog next week and I'd hate for him to burp in someone's face!

Thank you!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

First welcome to the forum. :wavey: Im no expert however this sounds like a diet issue? Hopefully our experts will chime in soon.

:dblthumb2 Admirable to train for therapy dog.

What is your pooches name. Share a picture if you would


----------



## kdskaggs (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome! I was a member a few years ago but have a new email address and was unable to access my past login information. We have three Goldens, a 9-year old, an 8-year old a 3-year old. My oldest Golden has his UDX and lacks two legs of his RE. He is also a therapy dog. Cruise, my gassy Golden, has his RN and CGC. We'll go on his first supervised therapy visit next week. I love to share the Golden love! The 8-year old is a house Golden and is a rescue. She's a bit spooky and didn't enjoy training. She's a great running buddy for my 20-year old daughter. 

I'm suspecting diet as well. I just don't know what change to make. Currently he is on a grain-free diet. *I* prefer more natural diets, but maybe my dog doesn't! :no:

I'll dig for a photo.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to the Group 

My rescue Buddy is getting therapy dog tested at the end of this month 

Could be the fish does not agree with him but I really don't know. Mine all burp a few times after eating but not smelly.


----------



## kdskaggs (Sep 20, 2012)

Wellness told me that fish is easier for dogs to digest, which is why I went with it. I'm wondering if it is the fish that is bothering him. I gave him Wellness treats at class tonight that are fish-free. No burping. He just finished his dinner and is burping loud and frequently.


----------



## kdskaggs (Sep 20, 2012)

Mika, I read under your name "Beware of Nestle Purina". I have never fed Purina foods to my pets but can I ask why the caution? I won't feed Science Diet because of an incident I had with their canned cat food. One can of prescription diet was runny, dark brown and foul smelling. CLEARLY it was bad. I sent pictures of it and filed a report with SD. They kept telling me that canned cat food should be wet and offered to send me coupons! They didn't care that they had bad or tainted food.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kdskaggs said:


> Mika, I read under your name "Beware of Nestle Purina". I have never fed Purina foods to my pets but can I ask why the caution? I won't feed Science Diet because of an incident I had with their canned cat food. One can of prescription diet was runny, dark brown and foul smelling. CLEARLY it was bad. I sent pictures of it and filed a report with SD. They kept telling me that canned cat food should be wet and offered to send me coupons! They didn't care that they had bad or tainted food.


Nestle Purina is the maker of Waggin Train and Canyon Creek Jerky Treats. I fed my 4 year old yorkie, Zoey, sweet potato and chicken wrap jerky treats. She developed renal failure and died. She breathed her first and last breaths in my arms.  They refuse to recall the treats as a good faith practice. As long as they keep making money on them they will keep selling them. I will never spend another penny on this company even again!

I miss her everyday . 4 year old yorkie don't get renal failure unless poisoned. I own her mother, littermate, and younger sister. There is also no renal failure in her pedigree that is known of. 

They only thing she ate different from the others was the treats. The others would eat Cheerios as a treat but Zoey would only eat sweet potato treats. The bag said 1/day and she never had more than 1- Most days she did not even eat 1. I would break eat 1 into quarters. She ate less than the recommended amount. Never more. She ate a well balanced diet otherwise. She was a quiet, cuddly soul compared to her firecracker littermate, Roxy. They balanced each other out.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Mine all eat FROMM Chicken a la Veg kibble with fresh fruits and veggies daily as well as 1-2 tablespoons of Honest Kitchen Force as a topper. They also get eggs, chicken, beef, pork, buffalo, fish, etc. They get the kibble with topper or eggs in the AM and in the PM Fruits and Veggies with whatever meat I am eating that night- Homemade doggie stew 

I only feed homemade treats now. If I had only bought a dehydrator this time last year I would probably still have my Zoey with me today . I punish myself daily for feeding her that poison but I honestly did not know at the time.


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

Kasey gets horrible gas from fish. It does not come out in a burp! She can clear a room in 2 seconds! :yuck:


----------



## kdskaggs (Sep 20, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Nestle Purina is the maker of Waggin Train and Canyon Creek Jerky Treats. I fed my 4 year old yorkie, Zoey, sweet potato and chicken wrap jerky treats. She developed renal failure and died. She breathed her first and last breaths in my arms.  They refuse to recall the treats as a good faith practice. As long as they keep making money on them they will keep selling them. I will never spend another penny on this company even again!
> 
> I miss her everyday . 4 year old yorkie don't get renal failure unless poisoned. I own her mother, littermate, and younger sister. There is also no renal failure in her pedigree that is known of.
> 
> They only thing she ate different from the others was the treats. The others would eat Cheerios as a treat but Zoey would only eat sweet potato treats. The bag said 1/day and she never had more than 1- Most days she did not even eat 1. I would break eat 1 into quarters. She ate less than the recommended amount. Never more. She ate a well balanced diet otherwise. She was a quiet, cuddly soul compared to her firecracker littermate, Roxy. They balanced each other out.


I'm so sorry. Purina's response reminds me a lot of Hill's when I phoned about their tainted food. 

Be sure to supplement with Taurine, if you are feeding a homemade diet. Taurine-defincient Cardiomyopathy is becoming very common with Goldens. My 9-year old was diagnosed when he was 3. I was told he had six to 12 months to live. I met with my naturopathic physician and he developed a protocol for my dog. We retested my dog after six months and his tests were all normal. You can halt Cardiomyopathy with his protocol but you cannot reverse any damage done to the heart. I was very lucky that we caught my dog's heart problems early.


----------



## kdskaggs (Sep 20, 2012)

wmag said:


> Kasey gets horrible gas from fish. It does not come out in a burp! She can clear a room in 2 seconds! :yuck:


Another dog owner told me the same at the dog club last night. Cruise has begun passing terrible gas now too! I think it's time for a food change. Recommendations?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kdskaggs said:


> I'm so sorry. Purina's response reminds me a lot of Hill's when I phoned about their tainted food.
> 
> Be sure to supplement with Taurine, if you are feeding a homemade diet. Taurine-defincient Cardiomyopathy is becoming very common with Goldens. My 9-year old was diagnosed when he was 3. I was told he had six to 12 months to live. I met with my naturopathic physician and he developed a protocol for my dog. We retested my dog after six months and his tests were all normal. You can halt Cardiomyopathy with his protocol but you cannot reverse any damage done to the heart. I was very lucky that we caught my dog's heart problems early.


I am not feeding a homemade diet. They are eating kibble (FROMM Chicken a la Veg.) primarily but for weight control in my porky yorkies (Cozy and Lucy) all get fruit/veggies at night. It is more of a watery soup consistency. But thanks for your concern! I would never try to do a home cooked diet without consulting a vet. nutritionist- They already told me that the kibble should the majority of their calorie intake for the day. They also get multivitamins a few times a week.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kdskaggs said:


> Another dog owner told me the same at the dog club last night. Cruise has begun passing terrible gas now too! I think it's time for a food change. Recommendations?


If he was not really gassy on the Royal Canine- Chicken and Rice based. Why not try a chicken or poultry based formula again?

Does he eat quickly? I know with mine if I feed them later than usual they will eat faster and it is mostly the yorkies who do the burping. They finish eating then come over and burp in my face- Enough to say "Good meal". I have never notified an odor. They always will burp right after eating but not after 5 minutes. They only get gassy when they eat broccoli, lettuce, or cabbage.

Do you give supplements?- I know that when I first started Buddy on Brewer's yeast he was a little gassy but after 2 weeks it stopped.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

kdskaggs said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I was a member a few years ago but have a new email address and was unable to access my past login information. We have three Goldens, a 9-year old, an 8-year old a 3-year old. My oldest Golden has his UDX and lacks two legs of his RE. He is also a therapy dog. Cruise, my gassy Golden, has his RN and CGC. We'll go on his first supervised therapy visit next week. I love to share the Golden love! The 8-year old is a house Golden and is a rescue. She's a bit spooky and didn't enjoy training. She's a great running buddy for my 20-year old daughter.
> 
> I'm suspecting diet as well. I just don't know what change to make. Currently he is on a grain-free diet. *I* prefer more natural diets, but maybe my dog doesn't! :no:
> 
> I'll dig for a photo.


Wellness Core Ocean Forumula is grain free Wellness® CORE® Grain-Free Ocean Formula But the Wellness Whitefish and Potatoe is not grain free Wellness Whitefish & Sweet Potato Dry Dog Food Recipe. Just as an FYI. Does your dog have a grain issue?

Buddy had GI issues as did my previous golden, Lucky, with Blue Buffalo and Wellness. Every dog is different. The yorkies never have kibble issues- They have little iron bellies  compared to my sensitive goldens.


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

Our Keltey was on Acana Wild Prairie Grain Free (chicken) since she was about 3 months (she's 11 months now). Lots of energy, great coat, 'good' stools. The only negative was bad gas. About 2 months ago we switched her to the Acana Grasslands Grain Free (lamb), and she has maintained her coat, still active, her gas has all but vanished, and her stools are way firmer. The main ingredient change seems to have made a big difference with her.


----------

